# What can I do to shake off the brain fog?!



## theoneandonly (Nov 17, 2010)

I've started my 2nd semester at college now and I've had DR since the start of the first semester. I'm actually quite grateful that I was able to get through the first semester with DR, but now that I have more classes, I'm getting a little worried with my reading problem.

I want to just be able to sit down and read a chapter out of a book and understand it the first time through. Is there anything I can take to shake off the reading problem/brain fog??

I've tried DMAE but it didn't have an effect on me. I've been taking St. John's Wort for almost 3 weeks now and I started L-Theanine about 2 weeks ago, but they aren't doing anything with the brain fog.

Thanks!


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

theoneandonly said:


> I've started my 2nd semester at college now and I've had DR since the start of the first semester. I'm actually quite grateful that I was able to get through the first semester with DR, but now that I have more classes, I'm getting a little worried with my reading problem.
> 
> I want to just be able to sit down and read a chapter out of a book and understand it the first time through. Is there anything I can take to shake off the reading problem/brain fog??
> 
> ...


A cuple tablespoons of Coconut Oil a day. I take it, its been helping me. Theres lots of research on it and its a proven brain enhancer.


----------

